# Fake CRASS gravy train derailed



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 9, 2011)

Well for all you folks who have got sucked into the rip off
of the Steve Ignorant -fake CRASS usa TOUR.

Well the nostalgia gravy train got derailed.
They can't get their visas in time so the tour has been cancelled.
No news if folks are gonna get their ticket money back or not,

Source of info Mr Ignorants FACEBOOK page.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like it may happen in May or some fake crap


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Mar 10, 2011)

It supose to be rescheduled for the end of April?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm so annoyed with this.

leftover crack is playing the show they rescheduled tonight and I can't go, NOFX canceled the show I was supposed to go to, now this. EVERY FUCKING SHOW I TRY TO SEE GETS POSTPONED. fucking Gr!


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Mar 19, 2011)

in a way im relieved, couldn't make it out to Pomona yesterday.


----------



## Cardboard (Mar 19, 2011)

@mouse-
guess its time to start trying to go see crap shows from shitty bands you hate.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> @mouse-
> guess its time to start trying to go see crap shows from shitty bands you hate.


 
lol yeah I know right. I like to save my eardrums for stuff I actually give a damn about.


----------

